# Firefox, Spielmit.com und ein Java Spiel!



## Glasiwong (26. Feb 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich noch den Fehler suchen soll? Noch nichteinmal Ahnung ob ich hier überhaupt richtig bin. Allerdings hoffe ich, das der Ein oder Andere helfen kann.

Ich habe 4 Rechner Systeme die von der Software identisch sind:

WinXP Prof. 32, mit allen Updates
Java 6.0 upd 12
Firefox 3.0.6 ohne Add-Ons
Admin Rechte auf allen Maschinen
Kaspersky auf dem neuesten Stand

Wenn ich auf der Seite http://www.spielmit.com Yaztzy spielen möchte (unter o. g. Firefox Version). dann lädt er eine Weile und bring dann folgende Fehlermeldung: 

Java Plug-in 1.6.0_12
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.6.0_12 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Glasiwong
----------------------------------------------------
c:   Konsole löschen
f:   Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g:   Speicherbereinigung
h:   Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l:   ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m:   Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o:   Protokollierung auslösen
q:   Konsole ausblenden
r:   Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s:   System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t:   Threadliste ausgeben
v:   Thread-Stack ausgeben
x:   ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------


Bild geladen: http://194.255.21.182/scratch/scratch_de.gif
Bild geladen: http://194.255.21.182/scratch/spilleplade_05_de.jpg
Scratch version 1.0
MultiLobby v1.0.040
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/pane_front_left.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/pane_behind_left.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/pane_front_mid.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/pane_behind_mid.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/pane_front_right.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/pane_behind_right.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/lobbybtn_left.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/lobbybtn_left_over.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/lobbybtn_mid.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/lobbybtn_mid_over.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/lobbybtn_right.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/lobbybtn_right_over.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/account_bg.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/account_bg_tok.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/botbar.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/lobby_bar.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/lobby_bar_divider.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/chat_divider.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/icon_male.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/icon_female.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/icon_mf.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/icon_plus.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/icon_minus.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/icon_userbox_profile.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/icon_userbox_profile.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/icon_userbox_profile.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/icon_userbox_guest.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/icon_userbox_chat.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.182/yatzy/nblobby_140.jar!/images/icon_userbox_chat.gif
Bild geladen: jar:http://194.255.21.

Sorry für die lange Liste. Na ja, und das wars.

Wie gesagt auf 2 Systemen. Meine beiden anderen System funktionieren einwandfrei!?

Was soll das?

Ich habe sonst an allen NICHTS gemacht, eingestellt oder sonstwas gemacht.

Es ist nicht überlebens wichtig. Aber ich würde halt gerne wissen woran das liegen kann.

Wer hat da einen Plan von?

Wenn andere Informationen wichtig sind, liefer ich sie sofort nach. Bitte nicht böse sein mit mir, ist mein Erstes Posting.

Grüsse


----------



## Glasiwong (28. Feb 2009)

So ihr lieben,

lange habe ich nach dem Fehler gesucht... und es liegt an einem Add-on von Firefox 3.0.6

JavaQuickStarter muß deaktiviert werden... danach geht alles, für Alle, die auch mal das Problem haben sollten.

Cu und schönes WE noch


----------



## nici (18. Mai 2012)

mh komisch den quick hab ich nicht mal drauf und kriegs irgendwie trotzdem nicht zum laufen ... bin echt am verzweifeln


----------



## faetzminator (19. Mai 2012)

Glasiwong hat gesagt.:


> Noch nichteinmal Ahnung ob ich hier überhaupt richtig bin. [...]



Nunja, eigentlich sind wir nicht Oracles Supportteam sondern helfen _Entwicklern_ (nicht _Anwendern_) beim schreiben von Software in Java 
Ansonsten: Du hast etwas von einer Fehlermeldung geschrieben. Sehe ich nicht.


----------

